

Story of the guy behind the original As Seen on TV business - zaidf
http://blog.nj.com/iamnj/2008/03/aj_khubani.html

======
zaidf
Choice quote: "An enormous amount of luck is not something I want to invest
in."

I can't help notice a similar trend across startups in recent times. More and
more startups are becoming very metric and bottom line focused.

Also, it's amazing how the guy was able to build back after having to declare
bankruptcy in 2000.

